# Utah Division of Wildlife On-Line Fishing Survey



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

Believe it or not another year has gone by and it is time for the UDWR Aquatics Section to start the process for regulatory changes for 2015.

The link below should take you directly to the on-line survey that has several questions. There are a couple of questions that we were tasked with asking the public by the Wildlife Board such as the spearfishing question and the possession limit question. There are also several questions that will assist us with management questions on particular waters.

Please take a minute to complete the survey and also take a little extra time to provide us with your own comments, suggestions or complaints. The UDWR aquatics folks value your opinion and recognize that the sportfisheries in Utah belong to the anglers and we only manage them.

Your ideas or opinions will only help us improve our ability to provide angling opportunities that anglers will value.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/fisheries-surveys

Thank you!!

Drew


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

completed! thanks!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Done.....

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Done


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

done


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

done


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

done


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Finished!:grin:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Did & done!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Done


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

done


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

Drew - thanks for allowing us to provide input.


----------

